# Oscoda



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anybody heard or been to Oscoda, and if there picking up ant salmon yet.. Just wondering we might take a ride up this weekend...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Check your PM's.....


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok John.....


----------



## wannacatchasteelie (Mar 13, 2007)

so how did the salmon fishing go for you?????


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Yes i did go but no luck, except 1 walleye and 2 catfish.. No salmon..*


----------

